# Morsi's motorcade



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151320014595701

same old


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Doesn't take long does it?


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

Hubby sees them leave tagama every morning as that is where he works and Morsi lives there.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

We lived three doors down from the the vice president of the Kenya while in Nairobi, every day his motorcade made its way home you could hear the sirens from a mile away. One side benefit was that it was perhaps the safest cul de sac in the city.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Do they clean the streets before he passes through??
That was the only times the streets of Hurghada got cleaned... when Mubarak passed through!


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

mamasue said:


> Do they clean the streets before he passes through??
> That was the only times the streets of Hurghada got cleaned... when Mubarak passed through!


That area around road 90 is being sorted - new road surface in many areas. We drive past the house often. The traffic is stopped for a brief moment to let him through but not the 3 hr closure and policeman every 100m during the Mubarak era.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Lanason said:


> That area around road 90 is being sorted - new road surface in many areas. We drive past the house often. The traffic is stopped for a brief moment to let him through but not the 3 hr closure and policeman every 100m during the Mubarak era.


I believe someone in the video says they had been stuck for 1/2 hour (at 1:10, you can hear someone, not the guy with the camera), not exactly what I would call a brief moment. This coming from a president who promised traffic would never be stopped for him 



or streets cleaned just before he arrives.. 

I wonder if it was the Hammas visitor in the cars..


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

aykalam said:


> I believe someone in the video says they had been stuck for 1/2 hour (at 1:10, you can hear someone, not the guy with the camera), not exactly what I would call a brief moment. This coming from a president who promised traffic would never be stopped for him
> 
> or streets cleaned just before he arrives..
> 
> I wonder if it was the Hammas visitor in the cars..


I have been stopped twice to "let him pass" both times were for a couple of minutes


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

aykalam said:


> I believe someone in the video says they had been stuck for 1/2 hour (at 1:10, you can hear someone, not the guy with the camera), not exactly what I would call a brief moment. This coming from a president who promised traffic would never be stopped for him
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@MS it could have been any VIP in the cars not necessarily Morsi, but that's by the by. The video is dated Nov.13 so no Hamas visit was officially announced


----------

